# Grave Digger



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I couldn't wait any longer and put out my grave digger today.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good ... your yard is turning out fantastic!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Very nice static prop. Have you figured out a way to animate it? Like making it look like it's actually digging?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Chris, you have done some really nice work this season. Looking forward to seeing the whole set up.

My first thought about an animation for it would be to have in bend a bit at the waist (20 to 30 degrees) and have the hands slide on the shovel handle to give the illusion of digging.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks good Chris! I agree, you've been busy making some great stuff this year. Nice to see it all come together.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I like it static. Looks great. Like you expect it to do something....and then it doesn't.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

awesome just awesome


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I can dig it.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I added some black spray paint to the jacket after this vid because even after being buried for 2 months it still looked to good. 

I have enough animation this year, so he is going to be just static. Maybe next year.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

He looks great!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

So THAT's what happened to Columbo. 

 

Looks great.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Welcome to the land of the living....Now get Digging!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

looks great! Maybe you could turn over one or two shovel fulls of dirt!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Lookin good Mr Baker


----------

